# Part 3 of Waymo kickin' ass and taking names - brought to you by Chedder Rides



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://cheddar.com/media/cheddar-rides-hits-the-road-with-waymo-one-in-arizona


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

On that video, there was a human in the driver seat?


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

The Texan said:


> On that video, there was a human in the driver seat?


You have to get up pretty early in the morning to slip one by you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Texan said:


> On that video, there was a human in the driver seat?


Ignore the driver. Oh and by the way DON'T YOU DARE TALK TO YOUR SAFETY DRIVER!!

I like the fact they have a carseat in this Waymo which makes me wonder if all Waymos have carseats?

Then there's the fact they won't show the brain of the Waymo. Top secret hardware you know.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Then there's the fact they won't show the brain of the Waymo. Top secret hardware you know.


That is strange. Most people post a diagram on the windshield showing exactly where they have an expensive computer stashed.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Just another video talking about SDC's without actually showing them working.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I like the fact they have a carseat in this Waymo which makes me wonder if all Waymos have carseats?


They do.




Oh, and making unprotected left turns, piece of cake.

Unprotected left turn. First piece of cake.





Unprotected left turn. Second piece of cake.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> They do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol the actual video starts at 12:30 and it's heavily edited....gee i wonder what they are editing throughout the ride ? perhaps ****ups ? yes, it makes it through an unprotected intersection but how many did it not make it through during the times where they cut the video and edit it ?

so the actual driving starts at 12:30 and it basically goes around the block and back at only 16:10 .... too much to ask for them to give us an hour of actual unedited video showing these things doing everything a human driver would encounter

I probably did about 25 unprotected left hand turns today in my 6 hours of driving .... no issues .... didnt need to edit my driving lol

Anyone in that car is praying they don't die.

Meanwhile, nobody is praying they don't die with a standard human driver.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> They do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does a Waymo do when a rider has two small kids? Oh that's right. They extensively screen their customers so they don't have to deal with real life situations.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> What does a Waymo do when a rider has two small kids? Oh that's right. They extensively screen their customers so they don't have to deal with real life situations.


They don't have customers though. This is the best we get in terms of actual video....a heavily edited and cut video of about 4 minutes long, of someone they handpick, that won't post anything that is negative about the ride.

I mean, what the hell is with that "start ride" button ? How bizarre is that ? Why is the rider pressing a button to start moving the vehicle ?

If they are doing real ride requests is this really how it work ? Just bizarre.

Just some other observations and food for thought.

If there are really real rides taking place, where is the video of those ? Who checks the identity of the pax ? Are they pool rides or regular rides ? Where are the pickups at ? How does the app pick and choose which rides get the supposed SDC ? What exactly is the geofenced area ? Have they released it ? I mean, there are a million questions, but instead of putting information out there they just put out these heavily edited and cut vids to make it look like they work but as I've shown they haven't shown they work.

Can they work in some situations ? Yes, but they have to be perfect in all situations and that clearly will never happen.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

The insurance companies, which rule TNC, will insist on Advance tech to screen pax issues, vandals, perverts and former uber drivers stealing SDC hubcaps for resale.










If a empty Tesla "Sentry Mode" can catch an exterior vandal KEYING the vehicle and prosecute the offender,
SDC will have that and more to prosecute and/or charge offenders credit card those that believe they can out think and game technology they're not even aware of.

https://knowtechie.com/tesla-model-3-sentry-mode-caught-vandal/
ie.
Cover interior monitor ? to do ur nasties,
Vehicle pulls over and stops
Signal alert to closest PD
with pax complete ID.

Huge global companies that pay huge taxes which partially pay for local law enforcement AND PD Pension Funds will have the attention & priority of cop, local & federal governments who will protect and defend their benefactors.

Offenders will be held up to society's ridicule, vandals and perverts will be made public through the news and social media to demonstrate to out-placed uber drivers that they can't and won't be allowed to get away with damaging and the destruction of private property.

https://futurism.com/tesla-sentry-mode-caught-vandal-model-3


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

beebob said:


> The insurance companies, which rule TNC, will insist on Advance tech to screen pax issues, vandals, perverts and former uber drivers stealing SDC hubcaps for resale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story Tomato.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Cool story Tomato.


All technology mentioned in my "kool story" is current and operational.
Good luck with ur hubcap biz :wink:


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I probably did about 25 unprotected left hand turns today in my 6 hours of driving


https://c8.alamy.com/comp/B6B279/boy-with-gold-star-B6B279.jpg

https://www.allongeorgia.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Blue_ribbon.png


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol the actual video starts at 12:30 and it's heavily edited....gee i wonder what they are editing throughout the ride ? perhaps @@@@ups ? yes, it makes it through an unprotected intersection but how many did it not make it through during the times where they cut the video and edit it ?
> 
> so the actual driving starts at 12:30 and it basically goes around the block and back at only 16:10 .... too much to ask for them to give us an hour of actual unedited video showing these things doing everything a human driver would encounter
> 
> ...


"_I probably did about 25 unprotected"_

Last thing the earth needs is uber driver proliferation
Please wear protection :wink:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

It’s a virtual Tomato extravaganza.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

goneubering said:


> It's a virtual Tomato extravaganza.


https://www.inman.com/2016/06/08/5-reasons-baby-boomers-are-tech-resistant/


----------

